# Kois in meinem Gartenteich Klappe die 2te :-)



## Teichforum.info (16. Aug. 2005)

Hallo und guten Morgen, 

ich muss ja unbedingt noch mal berichten. 

Dafür das ich mich mit Händen und Füssen gegen Kois und Goldfische gewährt habe ist es echt ein wenig peinlich, denn seid Samstag schwimmen in unserem Teich 5 Kois, 3 __ Shubunkin und 14 Goldfische   

Die ersten 9 kleinen Goldfische hatten wir ja schon vor 4 Wochen geschenkt bekommen. 
Wie ich in meinem letzten Posting geschrieben hatte, haben wir ja ein paar Ghostkois und große Goldfische angeboten bekommen. 3 Kois davon (ca. 30 cm) und 5 goldis (ca. 15-20 cm) haben wir auch genommen. Zwei der großen sind superschön. Der eine ist gold und der andere Silber- in der Sonne sieht das superschön aus   Der dritte ist ein Mitleidskauf, weil die den sonst essen wollten. Er ist auf dem Rücken schwarz und am Bauch rot- sieht eher aus wie eine Mischung aus normalen Karpfen und __ Goldfisch ist aber der mutigste von allen und somit irgendwie liebenswert! 
Die 3 Shubunkin und die beiden anderen Kois haben wir am Samstagmorgen auf einer Koiauktion gekauft. Ich wollte ja gern noch einen Platinum Ogon dazu haben und mein Freund fande einen schwarz/weißen so toll. Und unsere Pflanzen sind noch alle da und auch noch nicht angefressen  *auf Holz klopft*.
Lediglich unsere Pumpe ist zu schwach für die Anzahl von Fischen und wir nehmen heute eine zweite in Betrieb.

Aber noch eine Frage! 
Unser Bekannt, von dem wir die 3 großen Kois haben, meinte ja zuerst, das das alles Ghostkois wären. Die beiden sind aber wirklich fast rein gold und rein silber- die beiden sind doch keine Ghost´s oder? 

Gruß Melanie


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Aug. 2005)

Hallo zusammen, hallo Melanie,

stell doch einfach mal ein Bild Deiner Kooi hier ein, dann kan man genau was dazu sagen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Aug. 2005)

Hi Ralf, 

leider haben wir bei der Ankunft unserer Fische keine Bilder gemacht wo sie noch im Eimer schwammen  :cry: 
Unser Teichwasser ist leider seid gestern sehr trüb da mein Freund eine zweite Pumpe in den Teich gebracht und das provisorische Netz wegen der __ Reiher, der vor einer Woche da war entfernt hat, da gestern der bestellte Reiherschreck angekommen ist! Aber sobald das Wasser besser ist und die Kois auf den Bildern auch gut sichtbar sind, würde ich mich riesig freuen, wenn ich die Bilder hier einstellen darf und ihr mal guckt 

Gruß Melanie


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Aug. 2005)

na dann mal bald rein damit.   


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Melanie,

na siehste nun hast "offizielles gruens Licht"  und bei dem technsichen "wie geht das mit den Bilder eigentlich" findet sich auch noch einer  8) 

Also, rann an / in  den Teich


----------

